
Aliens are watching us, says an MIT Scientist - miketodd
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/what-zoo-theory-bizarre-thesis-attempts-explain-why-aliens-are-yet-contact-us-1653220
======
WheelsAtLarge
Suppositions and theories proof nothing. They are just smart guesses. I hate
it when reporters imply that if it's said by a smart person or institution
then its true. I call BS.

